

-M sends daily digests to your users based on git commit messages - jpadilla_
http://minusm.com

======
mahmud
Software developer community is over-served when it comes to tools and
automation.

Please, just branch out and help people who aren't programmers.

This goes to _everyone_ of you HNers.

~~~
tikhonj
I don't think this is true at all. The developer community might get more
attention than everybody else, but this is a good thing: making developers
more efficient results in more software for _everybody_.

Besides, most such projects are written to fill a specific need of the author.
They would have been written regardless; they are released because of the
open-source culture prevalent in the development community. There are so many
development tools just because developers are so happy to share.

Edit: I'm not sure this particular product is open-source. I'm just commenting
on the prevalence of developer tools in general.

~~~
mahmud
Coding for developers is like being a security guard for the army.

~~~
eaurouge
Depending on what you code, coding for developers could be like providing ammo
to the army, or like building robots for the army, sometimes for free. Except
you actually create a cascading effect as better software tools lead to better
software, which leads to ...

But you already know this, or should.

------
atlbeer
Actually, could be a good management tool as well. I could use this on
projects to keep track of development efforts without having to have my tech
lead write me status updates.

I check commit logs whenever I can but, getting it right to me email in a
daily digest would be a blessing.

------
callmeed
This is very nice and solves the exact problem I have.

Two questions:

\- How can I send it to my MailChimp list of beta testers?

\- Can it be posted to a blog/page (maybe Posterous or Tumblr will accept the
email and auto-post)?

~~~
jpadilla_
Thanks! For now I guess you could export the emails from Mailchimp, separated
by commas and add them to the recipients list on -M

------
dreeves
I think this needs a little more human curation. There are too many commit
messages that are about internals that users really don't want to know about.

Here's what we do: <http://blog.beeminder.com/blogdog>

In short, we have a special twitter account for User-Visible Improvements
(UVIs). We manually look over our commits and task list and tweet on average
one UVI per day.

EDIT: Also, thanks for making -M availaible! I'm trying it out.

~~~
tikhonj
As another option, couldn't you just include some sort of tag in each commit
you want included, when you commit it? Something like "#interesting" at the
end of the message.

I'm not sure that would be better, but it would be a nice option to consider.

------
aslakhellesoy
This doesn't seem to work for me. I added a post-commit hook to one of my
private repos, pushed a couple of commits, and the
<http://minusm.com/app/repo/> page still sayd "Duuude, Go to Github and add
the Post-Receive URL..."

I haven't received any emails either, even though I pushed commits before the
time when it's supposed to mail out commits.

Is this only supposed to work for public repos?

~~~
aslakhellesoy
I figured out why it doesn't work. It has nothing to do with private or public
repos.

It doesn't work for projects that are under an organization. That would be
nice to get fixed.

------
niels
We tweet every commit to a private list. Works great and everyone in the
company can follow what is going on in dev.

------
civilian
What I often have silliness & profanity (in addition to useful information) in
my commit messages?

~~~
jpadilla_
I think we'll do. -M gave us the opportunity to write better commit messages
and be careful what exactly we write, since our users would be reading them.

